# Trouble at Flight Simulator X



## Nitrogliserin (Aug 10, 2007)

everytime I select my overlocked profile before start the game the game itself is returning the clock settings to default so I cant play this game with overclocked profile
any suggestion please?


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry about that...I tried this game and for me it sucks @zz and a big waste of $


----------



## Nitrogliserin (Aug 10, 2007)

DRDNA said:


> Sorry about that...I tried this game and for me it sucks @zz and a big waste of $



no its not. really 
install SP1 http://dev.fsinsider.com/downloads/Pages/FlightSimulatorXServicePack1.aspx
it boost the game performance


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 10, 2007)

How do you know it is changing the clock speeds back?  A game shouldn't have control of your graphics card clock speeds.

Edit:  Also make sure you don't have a different profile set as your default 3D Profile.


----------



## Nitrogliserin (Aug 10, 2007)

FSX game menu is not at full screen its like a dialog box center of the screen.
if you click to fly button it goes to full screen but after I click that button atitool switch to default clocks you see it.

I have 3 profile 3D - Night  and default
Night is underclocked
default which u cant delete
3D is my overclocked profile.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 10, 2007)

Try going into the Settings and going to 3D Detection in the drop down menu.

Then set it so it loads your overclocked profile when it detects a 3D application.


----------



## Nitrogliserin (Aug 10, 2007)

hotkey and 3d detection are not working either

3D-D is pushing it to overclocked setting. I cant be sure is it really active while playing but after I return to desktop atitool shows default profile and temparature aint higher as overclocked profile :/


----------

